# 2004 v6 Touareg Headlamp Bulb Change-QUESTION



## vmguzman (Jan 23, 2009)

I know the instructions are somewhere, but I am having trouble figuring out how to change the headlamp bulbs (high & low beams) on the easy side-driver side. Do I need to loosen the headlamp assembly or can I just go into the headlamp assembly without removing it? I want to do this before the dealer takes from me another $400 for an easy job....
Can anyone please help?
Thank you.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2004 v6 Touareg Headlamp Bulb Change-QUESTION (vmguzman)*

Look in the FAQs on the top of the Touareg forum listing. You will find the thread about how to change them in there.


----------



## DicknNancy (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: 2004 v6 Touareg Headlamp Bulb Change-QUESTION (vmguzman)*

Use the tool in the tool kit back by the spare to "eject' the headlight assembly to make the bulbs accessible. The instructions are here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1251418


----------



## Big Red Treg (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: 2004 v6 Touareg Headlamp Bulb Change-QUESTION (DicknNancy)*

I know what you are going through. I replaced my first headlight earlier this month, see previuous posts. The link DicknNancy provide is a great resource. The step that hung me up was #4, releasing the clip. Unitl you actually take the headlight out, it doesn't make sense. Follow these intructions explicitly, "*while pressing down on the retaining clip, use your other hand and pull the headlight assembly out a little more. Once you're beyond the clip, you're all set to remove the assembly. Grab it on each side and just pull straight out. There are no cables attached*." This is the key step. Also, when sliding the headlight back in, it took a little more force than I expected, so be prepared to push.
I bought a "set" of replacement bulbs off of ebay for $100 from seller metrogiant. This guy is great, quick shipping, great parts. Most of the other bulbs I found on-line were over $100 for one bulb, so ebay is a great value.
Once you figure it all out, it a less than 10-minute job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

